# 3 shot for snows



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a ton of 3 1/2 3 shot. Could I use these loads on snow geese?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Most definately, just keep the shots in close and there wont be any problem. I was shooting December canadas with 2 shot last year but the shots were under 20 yards so there was not any problem killing them


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for that tidbit. Im not sure why but I have eight boxes of 3 1/2 3 shot. I have been using them on ducks.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm gonna shoot some #2's at them. Would normally go for the BB's, but I'm a little low on them. One nice thing about them is that I'll have a lot of pellets and I need all I can get :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

That makes me feel more confident about using them. I also could use some extra pellets in the air. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have taken plent of snows with #3s. Just use good judgement and you will be fine!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

To know that someone else has already used it succesfully is a relieve. 8)


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

They should work fine if you are decoying or shooting pretty close. You might get a couple wing shots where they glide to the ground and take off running but those always happen anyway. Good Luck!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I just hope I get to take a poke at a few of the white devils.
Dan :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

#2's are my first choice for shooting snows. Snows and blues arent that tough, nothing like a honker. (I think mallards are tougher too).

Ive shot alot of em with three inch 4's, but you gotta keep shots uner 30 yards.


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

You should be fine with #3"s. Up until this last fall, I was under the common asumption that BB or bigger was the only way to go for geese(light or dark). On my trip to Sask. I wanted to use a shot that would be good for snows, canadas, and mallards so I wouldn't have to switch all the time and #1's and #2's did the trick. Now I'll only use BB's later in the fall when the giants down is really thick. But #2's are my choice for snows and blues.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like odd #s when it comes to shot sizes.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> #2's are my first choice for shooting snows. Snows and blues arent that tough, nothing like a honker. (I think mallards are tougher too).
> 
> Ive shot alot of em with three inch 4's, but you gotta keep shots uner 30 yards.


Yeah jack, I was thinking about that the other day. I don't think they are as tough as mallards either.

I've shot a few honkers with #3's while layout shooting ducks. Some of them were around 40 yards and I'm sure I hit them in the head with a few pellets, as my lead is always, nearly perfect. NOT 

Good luck, 
Dan


----------

